# G31TM-p21 motherboard by MSI (Help)



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

So like the title said i need help with G31Tm-21 motherboard. ummm i cant find the switch. its not working i need help here's the diagram for the jumper.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you mean the "switch" that powers on the PC it's the two pins marker "Power Switch".
By "not working" do you mean the PC s not booting? 
Is this a new build or one that has worked previously?


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

Sorry late reply. This is my old Bord and there no case so i went and buy a case but now i can't find where my switch at. yeah theres to pins


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No pins where? You need to be more descriptive about what you need for us to assist you.
Brand & Model of the case?


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

Tyree said:


> No pins where? You need to be more descriptive about what you need for us to assist you.
> Brand & Model of the case?


WEll sorry i forgot to put that in my 2nd post cuz i am in a rush now i gtg to school.sorry my bad. 

i buy a decent case with decent price ehehe
iMicro J227P MAX 400W 20/24PIN ATX

and my Mobo is g31tm-p21 by MSI


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You still haven't clarified what pins/wires you can't find?
I inquired about the Brand & Model Number of the case assuming you can't find the wiring or the proper wires to conn3ect to the Mobo.
We can't assist you until we know what the precise problem is and what we're working with.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you mean you can't find the JFP1 header on the motherboard where the wires hook up?


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

So heres what i found. sorry i bet you mad now  kidding hope not

ATX Mid-Tower Case with 400W PSU 
Part Number: CA-IMJ227P 
UPC Code: 878294013866 

Case type: ATX case
Material: SECC
Compatible motherboard: all ATX and micro ATX motherboards
Power supply: 400w P4 ready ATX power supply (w/ 20+4pin main power); 1x SATA connector
Drive bays: 10
External bay: 4 x 5.25", 1 x 3.5"
Internal bay: 5 x 3.5"
Expansion slots: 7 (full size)
Cooling system: 1 x 80mm ear fan (optional): 1 x 80mm side fan (optional); side air duct
Side windows: No
Front I/O panel (front access port): 2 x USB 2.0, 1 x speaker, 1 x Mic.
Weight: 13 lbs
Color: black / silver
Package: brown box
Certification: CE
Warranty: 1 year limited

Thats all i found sorry if the one that your looking for is not there.

sorry


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Do you mean you can't find the JFP1 header on the motherboard where the wires hook up?


Yeah i cant set it up. :sigh:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm not mad but I'm still confused. 
wrench97 posted an attachment showing you the location of the header. The cases wires connect to the corresponding pins that you have listed in your first post.
i.e. Power to Power--Power LED to Power LED--etc.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you click on the image above I put arrows pointing to the header.


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

Yeah i was trying to match the Power Led to the Power Led. And Power Sw to the Power Sw. And The Reset Sw to Reset Sw. And The H.D.D Sw to H.D.D Sw but i cant find where to match then i cant find anything i try my best!!! let me take a picture of my MOBO


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

So heres the Picture:


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

bluesky23614 said:


> So heres the Picture:


See attachment


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You sure you have posted the correct motherboard model number?


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

KD5EEJ350 said:


> EDIT: nvm, you have the board a different direction than wrench's pic.


Yeah i do my Board is shorter than Wrench picture. idk what to do now


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

KD5EEJ350 said:


> EDIT: nvm, you have the board a different direction than wrench's pic.


That's not the only difference.


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh this is getting confusing, I knew I should have stayed away from this thread.

(Goes back to his bowl of pinto beans.)

Pretty sure the picture I posted it correct though.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this a Retail board or a OEM board out of a Gateway PC(maybe)?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried connecting the case wiring according to the diagram included in your first post?


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Have you tried connecting the case wiring according to the diagram included in your first post?


Yes Sir i did. So if my MOBO is the problem i want to buy a New MOBo around 50-70$ like a decent one. where u can OC not much. like a MOBO the mid-game or something.

i did all i can to find the Switch. and i don't know if its OEM or not


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

Are you sure you have the power supply turned on in the back of it? Most have a switch.


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

Yes sir i did. i did check them all x5 all the stuff that i need.

It should be like this right. (the MOBO)

But my Mobo is different i am so confuse now


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

"I" is on and "O" is off.
Do you have the other required PSU to Mobo power connections installed?
If so, with the PSU rocker switch in the "I"" (ON) position use a small flat blade screwdriver, or other small metal object, and touch both of the "POWER" terminals simultaneously with the metal object. The CPU fan should start and continue to run.


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

Tyree said:


> "I" is on and "O" is off.


Yeah yeah yeah. i know. well i cant find it out until now. argh Sign


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

Make sure you don't have the CMOS jumper set to clear the bios, if you do it will do what you are describing.


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

hey it turned on but a smoke come out from my cpu (its bad)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Post a list of all your hardware. We need to know what we're working with.
Is the Mobo in the case?


Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Where did the current board come from?
Did it run before you put it in this case?


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

Ok i decided to by a new motherboard around 50-70$

Thank you so much for your help i am sorry i confuse you guy please forgave me.

i can't gave something special but i can say something "Thank you very much I Appreciate it so bad"

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

Tyree said:


> You're welcome and please keep us posted on your progress.


Sorry i feel like i waste your time sorry


----------

